# Fighting Fantasy



## shakeregg (Jun 23, 2007)

I've just bought a Fighting Fantasy book for the first time but i'm a little (well alot) confused about how to battle.

Please could someone kindly explain!

cheers


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Do you mean how to write about a battle or how to actually battle?

If you can, spar with some friends so you can understand how the body moves and stuff.


----------



## Tillane (Jun 23, 2007)

Good lord, I haven't heard of Fighting Fantasy books in years...  Played them a lot when I was a kid; didn't realise they were still around.

Wikipedia has an article on FF here: Fighting Fantasy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It has a section titled "System" which goes into the mechanics of fighting.  Have fun, shakeregg!


----------



## shakeregg (Jun 23, 2007)

cheers appreciate the help!!!!!


----------



## scalem X (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol, DG he's referring to the series.

shakeregg, It's very late here, so I'll try to be short.
You have three skills:
stamina: for example 10
skill: for example 10
luck for example 4

you encounter a creature with for example:
stamina: 5
Skill: 6

you roll two dice for yourself (for example a 3 and a 4)
you add both those to your skill points
this means 3+4+10=17

Then your roll two dice for the creature (for example 4 and a 6)
you add those to the creature's skill points
this means: 4+6+6=16

your score is higher than that of the creature so you wound it
and deduct 2 stamina points from the creature.

If your score turns out lower than that from the creature, you have to deduct 2 stamina from your own stamina points.

if both are equal deduct no stamina points.

Now these 'rounds go on till you or the creature has 0 or less stamina points and thus dies.

for using luck, I guess it can influence the stamina loss, by one if the luck succeeds. I never really used luck much in battles, but then again I am still trying to get past 'the citadel of chaos'


----------



## Coolhand (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh WOW! Fighting Fantasy! Do they still make those books?
I'm off to have a serious nostalga attack...


----------

